# NEWS FLASH Gou Ronin had an accident.



## KenpoGirl (Aug 27, 2002)

Please read this exerp from the local news paper.

*A Canadian "accidentally" fell into a beer vat during a tour of the Labatt's Brewing Facility in London, ON, today. Though not injured the plant officials estimate the "victim" drank fifteen gallons of beer before he could be removed forcibly from the vat.  * 

Best Wishes and Get Well Cards should be sent to the local Detox centre.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2002)

I'd question that 'accidentally' part....  Something about the victim taking a running start, yelling 'BANZAI!' as they went off the 'high dive' into said vat.....

very suspicious Id say....


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2002)

As scrawny as he is, how did he hold 15 gallons?


----------



## Richard S. (Aug 28, 2002)

have they said anything about disinfecting the vat? or can we look forward to a "gouronin" flavored beer?........


----------



## tonbo (Aug 28, 2002)

> can we look forward to a "gouronin" flavored beer?........



***SHUDDER*** ***GRIMACE*** ***REALLY BITTER BEER FACE*** 

:rofl:  :rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2002)

15 gals?  LOL  more like 1500!  

I knew Strange Brew was a true Canadian Film.    (Anyone remember the scene where they locked Bob McKenzie in the beer tank and started filling it?  The line "I cant believe he drank it all!" comes to mind...come to think of it....Gou does look a bit like Rick Maranis.....  LOL:rofl:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 29, 2002)

Kiddies,
 Gou is a leprechan. Give him pointy ears and a pot of gold and you've got it!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 29, 2002)

Kiddies,
 I'm a green belt  So far to go yet..but the journey continues. OOOHHSSS!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> 
> *have they said anything about disinfecting the vat? or can we look forward to a "gouronin" flavored beer?........ *



Gou Ale:

Hmmmm I'm guessing it would be quite Sharp, but have very little Depth, with a hint of Cheap Cologne, and a very bitter After Taste.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 30, 2002)

....after re-reading that article, I have to wonder about the "accidentally" falling into the vat thing......

Can you actually "accidentally" fall into a vat over and over?  I mean, once you climb out, can you "accidentally" fall in again....and again....and again...?  

Didn't think so.....

Peace--


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Gou Ale:
> Hmmmm I'm guessing it would be quite Sharp, but have very little Depth, with a hint of Cheap Cologne, and a very bitter After Taste. *



Sharp, yes. Bitter, maybe. Cheap? Nothing about me is cheap behbeh! Except maybe my shots.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2002)

Notice he does not deny setting up the high dive....


----------



## lifewise (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Very good Kenpo Girl - VERY good!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

